# "re-directed re-enrollment"



## tree hugger (3 Aug 2007)

Long story short:

I was reg force.  
I was given a 3b release.  
I put in a grievance before my release date saying I shouldn't be released.
My grievance took a long time to be reviewed.
Disclosure was in my favour and they said that I was to given a "re-directed re-enrollment".
My file was sent to CFRC Tor.
I submitted a new application etc.
Had an interview.
Today I was sent for my medical.
The PA was confused why I had to go through it since I don't meet the common enrollment standard anyways.
In theory he could flunk me on my medical and I would be denied enrollment.

It is as if I was applying fresh off the street.  If they shouldn't have booted me out in the first place, why can't someone just put me in a unifom and get me back in?  
What is a "re-directed re-enrollment" anyways?


----------



## kincanucks (3 Aug 2007)

_In theory he could flunk me on my medical and I would be denied enrollment._ No he can't.

And it called directed re enrolment and it means that the CFRC/D is to process your file as soon as possible but not at the expense of other files.  Best advice STFU and let the process move along and you will be back in soon enough.


----------



## tree hugger (3 Aug 2007)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Best advice STFU



Uncalled for.

I've been extremely patient during this whole process.  I was supposed to be re-enrolled by May.  My grievance was put in Oct 05.  I've been the poster child for patience and proceedure.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Aug 2007)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Uncalled for.
> 
> I've been extremely patient during this whole process.  I was supposed to be re-enrolled by May.  My grievance was put in Oct 05.  I've been the poster child for patience and proceedure.



Then go back to the Recruiting Centre and tell your story to them. We obviously can't get you in, or help you, from here. The above advise you got was from an ex CFRC officer. If he doesn't know the system, no one does. Take or leave it, it's up to you.


----------



## tree hugger (4 Aug 2007)

If anyone has a reference about directed re-enrollment please share it with me.  Or if you've been on the same end as myself, I'd appreciate your story.

-TH


----------



## tree hugger (7 Oct 2007)

Well, I thought I'd give an update.  They lost my medical so I have to re-do it.  I have an appointment this week so hopefully it'll move quickly after that.  This will be my last hoop to jump through.  If all things go quickly and smoothly, I will be re-enrolled before my 2-year release anniversary.  Cross your fingers everyone!


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Oct 2007)

Keep your eye on the prize. Good Luck.


----------



## tree hugger (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the encouragement!  I've had my eye on the prize for a very long time now.  I still have a lot to contribute!  I surely hope that I'm in uniform for the Remembrance day parades - I always feel that to properly honour those who have made the sacrifice, being in uniform is the best way to say thanks.


----------



## tree hugger (11 Feb 2008)

Well, I thought I may as well give a bit of an update.  

I haven't been re-enrolled yet, but I found out from CFRC that I am med fit!  I got a bit nervous when I was directed after my part 2 medical to get a doctor's note for 4 things -right knee, left knee, left shoulder and left hand.  So now, my file will be transferred to my reserve unit of choice and I'll be back in before you know it!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Feb 2008)

Good news, tree hugger!!  Keep us info'd!!


----------



## tree hugger (2 Jun 2008)

Just thought I'd post an update.... 

Saturday was my 1-year anniversary of when I was supposed to be re-enrolled.   

Still waiting, still haven't given up hope.  I know my medical stuff came back several months ago - all good to go....


----------



## geo (2 Jun 2008)

Treehugger.... have you kept in contact with the people at CFRC?
Found out where in the process your file happens to be?  A release under cat 3(b) signifies 





> On medical grounds, being disabled and unfit to perform his duties in his present trade or employment, and not otherwise advantageously employable under existing service policy.



So, if your medical has come back squeeky clean, the recruiting process should be pert much complete.
My suggestion is, without appearing to be whining about where things are, find out where things stand and ask if there is anything you can do to move the process along.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Jun 2008)

My file is at the reserve unit.  The recruiter is on course...


----------



## geo (2 Jun 2008)

The recruiter has a supervisor....


----------



## tree hugger (2 Jun 2008)

Met with him.  I'm waiting out for now.


----------



## geo (2 Jun 2008)

That's ok... so long as you know where everyone is going. 
Someone being "away on course" is not a valid excuse when dealing with recruiting documents.


----------



## tree hugger (31 Jul 2008)

Beers all around!   :cheers:  

I'm being re-enrolled tomorrow!  What a long, long road!  I bet tomorrow, in a year and in 10 years, I'll always say it was worth it!


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2008)

And going to Petawawa?  Just to let you know, I will more than likely try to plan a M&G in Ottawa for mid-to-late Sept.

Congrats!!!!  :cheers:


----------



## tree hugger (31 Jul 2008)

Yeah, I'm a sucker for punishment....

Don't do the M&G on the wknd of the 23rd -I've got to play bridesmaid that wknd....


----------



## MARS (1 Aug 2008)

An update:

I just had the pleasure of re-enrolling Tree Hugger back into the CF as a Reserve Martime Intelligence Officer at YORK.  Her transfer to Pet will be YORK's loss and CARLETON's gain.

Very many congratulations TH 

MARS


----------



## tree hugger (1 Aug 2008)

Thanks again for everything, Sir!  I've been walking around with a very satisfied perma-smile!   

Look out Carleton!  Here I come!


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Aug 2008)

tree hugger said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm a sucker for punishment....
> 
> Don't do the M&G on the wknd of the 23rd -I've got to play bridesmaid that wknd....



 ???
You must be thinking of August, the 23rd of September is not on a weekend.


----------



## tree hugger (2 Aug 2008)

I think I mean the 27th then.  I'm a horrible bridesmaid....


----------

